# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Bookmark de Orlig

## Xanth de Orlig

Seemed like a fun idea, so why not ... here be a bookmark contribution  :Smile: 

Utilized part of the result from a tutorial I followed here.

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work. I like the label!  :Smile:

----------


## Compass Rose

Omigosh what a great idea!

----------


## Dragonquill

I like how to you made the label part of the feature, neat idea!
Dragon




> Seemed like a fun idea, so why not ... here be a bookmark contribution 
> 
> Utilized part of the result from a tutorial I followed here.

----------


## thomden

I like how you made the text follow the line of the river. Cool effect.

----------


## Vasyl777

хорошая идея

----------


## SaraClaros

> Seemed like a fun idea, so why not ... here be a bookmark contribution 
> 
> Utilized part of the result from a tutorial I followed here.



It is super beautiful! I love it

----------

